# Dubstep Tutorial- Gut zu lesen



## Maestrodelectro (9. November 2011)

Hi Leute,
hab vor kurzem dieses Tutorial gefunden. Für alle die mit ner neuen Musikrichtung anfangen möchten, oder einfach ein wenig Lust auf rumexperimentieren haben.
Was hält ihr davon?


----------

